# Torso Food



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have purchased a skeleton torso this year, thought it would be neat to fix somthing in the rib area where guests have to reach in a get food. Now I can't think of a good idea to put in there! Any suggestions?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sausage

BBQ coctail weiners

Red Jello

Bleeding heart desert

Gaucamole

Dip

etc


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

How about an appetizer plate? Or maybe you could attach some sort of re-playing motion trigger talking skull to startle as your guests munch?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The talking candy dish is already set up for this. Just replace the head.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

fruit salad doing dif colors for dif things 
red heart, 
stomach green 
intestines yellow /green

or you can make tuna salad, egg salad, ham ect for crackers 
see our favorite halloween recipes section I have a kinda torso there with the spreads onit
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5801


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, now I've got a great idea for my candy dish. I think I'm going to run with this PeeWee. Sounds like you're on to something! Hope you don't mind if I have a go at it. Where you get the torso?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought a torso specifically to put chopped brisket in. Go ahead and wrap it in tinfoil, but put it in the ribcage. They have to work to get the meat out. Should be disgusting fun.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I found a pretty good deal. $53 +$11 shipping for a head, spine, pelvis and ribcage. Now it's just a question of whether of....entire 4th quality bucky skeleton for $110 or just what I need for $64.

hmmmmmm


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

macbre if you doing the food thing thats al you really need 

slimy ....sounds good


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

MacabreManor said:


> I found a pretty good deal. $53 +$11 shipping for a head, spine, pelvis and ribcage. Now it's just a question of whether of....entire 4th quality bucky skeleton for $110 or just what I need for $64.
> 
> hmmmmmm


I think there's a thread on here about a group buy on ACC 4th quality. $60 + shipping. May be a happy inbetween?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm stealing the idea from this link:

http://bravo.imakeprojects.com/projects/halloween-supper/

Scroll to the bottom. I bought a torso specifically for this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've seen that before and liked the idea. I'd stay away from putting the bucky teethin the pate though. I'd fear someone would accidently swallow one or hurt themselves chewing.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll start looking now sickie, thanks


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Got my Guy from ACC and it is only the torso, guess you could get the whole skeleton but I didn't want to spend that much. I thought it would be pretty cool sitting on the table with the rest of the food (we have grilled hot dogs and the fixings) so I am trying to think of something good that they will have to reach in and pull out to eat. I may fix rice krispie treats and die them red, I just don't know yet. Some good ideas with this thread.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you could put the buns in there..
fingers ,toes, eyeballs
chips


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I like that Lily!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks PeeWee..
Hope it turns out great 
don't forget the pics


----------

